# Et vous, vous faites comment le beau en maillot ?



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Hein ?

Dites-moi tout, je boue sur place !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Et toi ?


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2008)

Euh, j'ai un home made moule bite en fourrure de chat jaune, je coche quoi ?


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

ppfffft
les photos les photos les photos ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Je sais pas ce que vous avez raconté mais le lien publicitaire contextuel pointe déjà sur un site gay


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> ppfffft
> les photos les photos les photos ...


 

Jugnin, il se moque de toi le petit


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2008)

Il ferait moins le malin face à mon home made moule bite en fourrure de chat jaune, crois-le bien... Il me vient de mon grand-père, et le vieux, il déconnait pas avec ce genre de choses.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

J'ai peur des coups de soleil, donc je ne suis jamais en maillot de bain&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2008)

En voyant le sujet, j'ai un instant songé que Ponk le Magnifique, la crête fièrement dressée et rougeoyante dans la brise bretonne du matin, du haut du barrage de la Rance, allait nous lancer un tonitruant "_aïe ame de king off ve voarld_", tel une sorte de JPTK lâché en pleine nature mais avec le maillot en plus. Que nenni 




			
				aCLR qui bronze uniquement sur les parties cachées a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur des coups de soleil, donc je ne suis jamais en maillot de bain&#8230;



Il y a quelque chose de paradoxal dans cette réponse


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2008)

Je tricote moi même mes maillots de bain


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je tricote moi même mes maillots de bain



modèle Trompe...


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je tricote moi même mes maillots de bain



moi aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2008)

anntraxh a dit:


> moi aussi



 :love:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Juillet 2008)

anntraxh a dit:


> moi aussi



Ca me rappelle vaguement quelque chose  <---


----------



## Hérisson (22 Juillet 2008)

Je me baigne à poils...Attention pour les autres ça peut être piquant


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est quoi un maillot ? C'est le truc qui empêche de se faire bronzer les kikis?
Ça coûte trop cher. L'époque est terrible, le pouvoir d'achat baisse, tout ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2008)

Et puis l'accessoire futile, c'est toi


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

Tout à fait. Futile, bronzé, accessoire. Alors que la babiole indispensable, elle, elle fait rien qu'à prendre des coups de soleil.


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

J'ai voté "à poil" puisqu'il n'y a pas de choix pour les madames...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

Ah oui, Ponk, il s'en fout des gonzesses. S'il était frangin, il s'rait au GéO, c'est sûr.


----------



## Xman (23 Juillet 2008)

Le mien ne tient qu'à un fil !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'ai voté "à poil" puisqu'il n'y a pas de choix pour les madames...


 


l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah oui, Ponk, il s'en fout des gonzesses. S'il était frangin, il s'rait au GéO, c'est sûr.


 
Mon intention première, comme souvent, était de me moquer.
(jugnin, hin hin hin)

Mais on ne se moque pas de la beauté et de la grâce, c'est discourtois - aussi n'ai-je inclus aucun choix pour ces dames.

Dames qui peuvent tout à fait illustrer mon propos de quelque auto-portrait perlé d'humidité et de sable irrisé par la lumière solaire...

Non ?





Moi ?
Euh...
Après quelques essais assez catastrophiques de caleçons longs avec des motifs achetés dans des magasins de djeunes - essais vites escamotés quand j'ai vu les photos, je suis assez vite retourné au modèle "j'ai pas pensé à acheter un maillot, alors je ressort celui que je mets pour la piscine en faisant l'air de rien".
Voilà.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mon intention première, comme souvent, était de me moquer.


naaan?



> (jugnin, hin hin hin)


+1


> Mais on ne se moque pas de la beauté et de la grâce, c'est discourtois -


Que c'est bien dit , magnifiquement faux derche ( pour ainsi dire)



> Dames qui peuvent tout à fait illustrer mon propos de quelque auto-portrait perlé d'humidité et de sable irrisé par la lumière solaire...


 et bord de piscine , toleré?


> Après quelques essais assez catastrophiques de caleçons longs avec des motifs achetés dans des magasins de djeunes - essais vites escamotés quand j'ai vu les photos,



c'est étonnant ce que les marchands arrivent à faire acheter
-c'est moche
-le machin sec  passe encore , mais mouillé , ca donne un  look très " j'ai décidé de ramasser tous les sacs plastiques du bord de plage"
( ca n'empêchera pas Karine d'embrasser son Apollon du moment en souvenir de cette soirée à la Macumba et du tour joué à  Mélanie la pimbêche  facon " celui là tu l'auras pas", sans oublier les émois de ce long détour à 2, très " il sentait bon la merguez grasse mon légionnaire"  )

-Absolument pas pratique pour nager

- mébon faut en avoir sinon la bande boude
-parfois méga honte car les parents ont forcé à piocher dans le lot soldé ( totalement "out")



> je suis assez vite retourné au modèle "j'ai pas pensé à acheter un maillot, alors je ressort celui que je mets pour la piscine en faisant l'air de rien".


homme pratique et avec d'autres priorités


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est étonnant ce que les marchands arrivent à faire acheter


 
Oui, hein ?

Le must ?
Le modèle taille basse - jambes longues.
Tu es sûr que personne ne voit jamais tes cuisses ou tes genoux mais n'ignore rien de ta pilosité pubienne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu es sûr que personne ne voit jamais tes cuisses ou tes genoux mais n'ignore rien de ta pilosité pubienne.



Surtout quand tu t'aperçois que la chose, lestée par l'eau de mer, a décidé de te fausser compagnie 10 mètres avant que tu ne mettes un pied hors de l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> homme pratique et avec d'autres priorités


 
Ouais.
Vieux, quoi.

Ce qui n'est pas forcément péjoratif.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, hein ?
> 
> Le must ?
> Le modèle taille basse - jambes longues.
> Tu es sûr que personne ne voit jamais tes cuisses ou tes genoux mais n'ignore rien de ta pilosité pubienne.


y zont recyclé le pantalon baggy taille basse  mais special plage

très  forts les marchands de tissus
Réussir à fourguer 10 fois plus de tissu que necessaire
Naan ,vraiment , j'admire*

 ou alors en face , trop cons?
 Vaste question sur ce qui détermine un marché, l'offre la demande les 2
Très étudié et y a pas de réponse nette ( surtout en vêtement)

--
* dans le même genre , le prix d'un string , inversement proportionnel au cout du  tissu
Très fort ca aussi
( normal hein , bureau d'études , essais en soufflerie tout ca )


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( normal hein , bureau d'études , essais en soufflerie tout ca )


 
Essai de traction, résistence, résilience..... toute une industrie....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Essai de traction, résistence, résilience..... toute une industrie....


voilà , t'as compris
 le string sauve le bassin!

bien entendu je veux dire... 
solution au cordeau , pile poil pour des bassins d'emploi


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> solution au cordeau , pile poil pour des bassins d'emploi



qui étaient sur la corde raide


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> qui étaient sur la corde raide


et c'est mieux que des solutions bricolées avec des  bouts d'ficelle !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

'tain !

Roger Pierre et Jean-Marc Thibaud !!!!

Je les croyais morts.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

nanan , c'est  du SIM

ps je dis celui là car il y a une polémique victor qui court le web sur Sim mort -pas mort


----------



## Picouto (23 Juillet 2008)

J'me damnerai pour un maillot brésilien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Dis donc Ponk, t'as pas un jeu dans la poche kangourou de ton maillot de bain ?

On s'fait un peu chier.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2008)

Le jeu du double-décimètre ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Tes réponses sont tendencieuses.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Toujours pas de mini moule-bite... étonnant... c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de modo en vacances en ce moment  ceci dit...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Toujours pas de mini moule-bite... étonnant... c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de modo en vacances en ce moment  ceci dit...



Toi en moule bite, d'après Patoch, cela n'a rien de gênant pour ceux qui partagent ton carré de plage, enfants compris. Selon lui, au pire des cas, lorsque l'objet est rouge personne ne va se baigner, étonné du peu de vent qui met ton drapeau de vigilance en berne. Donc pourquoi veux-tu qu'un modo intervienne sur un non évènement ? Il a même précisé qu'il trouvait idiot que tu passes ton blé dans des tenues de bain, vu le lombric visiblement victime de gastro depuis des années que tu exibes chaque soir de beuverie !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

tu n'es qu'une boule de haine...  :hein: 

Et Patoch ne sait pas tenir sa langue... définitivement...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu n'es qu'une boule de haine...  :hein:
> 
> Et Patoch ne sait pas tenir sa langue... définitivement...



Patoch n'est qu'un sac à vin. Mais il est exact que pour un Corse, le goût du secret si peu développé frise le pathologique pour les médecins de l'ile. Tu me diras : il ne bave que sur des continentaux...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Patoch n'est qu'un sac à vin. Mais il est exact que pour un Corse, le goût du secret si peu développé frise le pathologique pour les médecins de l'ile. Tu me diras : il ne bave que sur des continentaux...



Qui le lui rendent bien...  





Edith : Ha, je constate que nous avons 1 mini moule-boule depuis ton retour de congés...


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'ai voté "à poil" puisqu'il n'y a pas de choix pour les madames...



parfait !!!!
sa nous evitera de poster des photos


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juillet 2008)

Qui à dit que vous ne deviez pas poster de photos ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Qui à dit que vous ne deviez pas poster de photos ?


rien mais...

parait que tu veux etre mod'eau ( c'est bien de rêver)

une des choses nécessaires pour être modo: faut lire 

va finir tes devoirs de vacances...

(et relire le début genre post #22 et liés)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, hein ?
> 
> Le must ?
> Le modèle taille basse - jambes longues.
> Tu es sûr que personne ne voit jamais tes cuisses ou tes genoux mais n'ignore rien de ta pilosité pubienne.



Moi, je le trouve pas si "taille basse" que ça, ton maillot, Ponquounet !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

il y a eu un designer qui tenta de relancer le maillot  "grande époque"
ca n'a pas marché ( logique)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je le trouve pas si "taille basse" que ça, ton maillot, Ponquounet !



Tu t'es trompé ! Le maillot d'été de ponk est bien plus court :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

_Plutôt que en maillot, venez faire les beaux en borsalino !_​


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

certes mais quel style?

vieille folle?
( voir Quentin Crisp dans le clip de Sting _an englishman in NY_)

vieil égyptien  ou mexicain à l'élégance surannée ( il en reste )

Jeune coq qui se la joue?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Find your own style and fix it in the History !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

tu fais dans le rat-collage le plus éhonté sur divers fils 
 ( et en plus  ton rimmel coule et tes bas sont filés, et pis va te raser)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, ouais, j'éhonte, j'éhonte !
Je racolle en maillot,
Je m'accroche à mes vingt ans perdus, si loins...
Je tente de lutter contre tous ces ouvreurs de fils de l'été - tous arrachés, sans doute, à quelque pays de l'est où se pratique la traite des posteurs blancs, tous drogués, tous enchaînés des mois durant à leur machine, forcés à poster, pour les briser...
Je me dis que l'expérience comblera peut-être ce que j'ai perdu en fougue et en tour de taille.
Peut-être.
Au fond, je défend le petit commerce, l'artisanat local.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est cela ouiche
Et la mafia c'est  du petit commerce

Quant au temps qui passe , le tour de taille etc
il y a un moment où le plan " je ressors le maillot des années précédentes" , magnifiquement délavé à force, ben il pète
et là c'est...
enfin , il y a des ames sensibles , ne détaillons point


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quant au temps qui passe , le tour de taille etc
> il y a un moment où le plan " je ressors le maillot des années précédentes" , magnifiquement délavé à force, ben il pète
> et là c'est...
> enfin , il y a des ames sensibles , ne détaillons point


 
Tu as eu un vécu difficile ?

Tu veux qu'on en parle ?

Promis, ça restera entre nous...

Hé hé hé.


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as eu un vécu difficile ?
> 
> Tu veux qu'on en parle ?
> 
> ...



entre vous ?

pfff, pour une fois qu'on pouvait (sou)rire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Ben entre nous quoi. Entre les abonnés du fil (de maillot de bain).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu as eu un vécu difficile ?
> 
> Tu veux qu'on en parle ?
> 
> ...


héhéhé
je n'ai pas changé de tour de taille  depuis l'adolescence, rien ,  ce qui fait rager certains qui eux s'épaississent et... sont parfois au régime
( pas moi)


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> héhéhé
> je n'ai pas changé de tour de taille  depuis l'adolescence, rien ,  ce qui fait rager certains qui eux s'épaississent et... sont parfois au régime( pas moi)





odré a dit:


> Ben entre nous quoi. Entre les abonnés du fil (de maillot de bain).



ouiiiiii vas'y , dis nous ton secret minceur


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ouiiiiii vas'y , dis nous ton secret minceur


Ca j'en sais rien, mais si je trouve je le vendrai -cher- très cher


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juillet 2008)

Moi, messieurs je ne me baigne pas, je m'ablutionne...   







_Avec un caleçon à fleurs ( cadeau de Roberto :love: ) par d'ssus mon armure quand même_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi, messieurs je ne me baigne pas, je m'ablutionne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et un très long tube dans la bouche (parce que vu le poids de l'armure) &#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et un très long tube dans la bouche



dans la bouche....... ou pas.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> dans la bouche....... ou pas.....



Il est ici question de respiration, môssieur l'apprenti dealer, le darque va dehors n'étant pas un organisme anaérobie, et ne disposant pas de branchies, ce tube avait pour objet de faire entrer de l'air frais par le haut, et non de faire sortir, par le  bas, de l'air passablement vicié (éventuellement accompagné de &#8230; matériaux divers)


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est ici question de respiration, môssieur l'apprenti dealer, le darque va dehors n'étant pas un organisme anaérobie, et ne disposant pas de branchies, ce tube avait pour objet de faire entrer de l'air frais par le haut, et non de faire sortir, par le  bas, de l'air passablement vicié (éventuellement accompagné de  matériaux divers)



Tout dépend dans quel sens on est.... le haut et le bas s'en trouvent donc modifiés.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tout dépend dans quel sens on est.... le haut et le bas s'en trouvent donc modifiés.


toi t'as encore pris un truc qui te fait perdre le sens commun

comme il fait chaud tu vois les choses sans dessus dessous voire....sans  dessous dessus

et puis , franchement,  avec cette chaleur des bas sur la tête faut être ....


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> toi t'as encore pris un truc qui te fait perdre le sens commun
> 
> comme il fait chaud tu vois les choses sans dessus dessous voire....sans  dessous dessus
> 
> et puis , franchement,  avec cette chaleur des bas sur la tête faut être ....



Oui m'enfin bon..... je vais boire un bière pour me rafraîchir les idées....


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui m'enfin bon..... je vais boire un bière pour me rafraîchir les idées....


si on pige ta démarche tu  fais ca par le bas....tu vas prendre ton pied , c'est ca?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> si on pige ta démarche tu  fais ca par le bas....tu vas prendre ton pied , c'est ca?



mouarf non je vais boire avec la bouche


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> mouarf non je vais boire avec la bouche



Oui alors ça c'est c'que tu dit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> mouarf non je vais boire avec la bouche



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais là, ça me fait penser à une des réflexions préférées de Duke Nukem : "Your face, your ass, what the difference ?" 

Groovy, isnt'it ?


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui m'enfin bon..... je vais boire un bière pour me rafraîchir les idées....



Une bière avec tous les trucs que tu prends ! :mouais: Tu est sûr que c'est bien indiqué ?


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais là, ça me fait penser à une des réflexions préférées de Duke Nukem : "Your face, your ass, what the difference ?"
> 
> Groovy, isnt'it ?



Ah, je vois que tu arrives encore à faire de belles rencontres !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Oui alors ça c'est c'que tu dit...


Ah t'es sceptique toi aussi?

-- 
il va peut etre absorber la biere méthode lutte contre grande chaleur : absorbtion par les pores de la peau
méthode très efficace ( pour l'eau)

avec la bière , l'intérêt principal est qu'on schlingue


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

Pour info la bière était bonne........ brève mais bonne......


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> avec la bière , l'intérêt principal est qu'on schlingue



Et en plus, on attire les guêpes...


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Et en plus, on attire les guêpes...



En même temps, avec tout ce qu'il prend comme cachetons, même les insectes ne l'approche pas...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> En même temps, avec tout ce qu'il prend comme cachetons, même les insectes ne l'approche pas...




[YOUTUBE]VMaa9Ui8JS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> En même temps, avec tout ce qu'il prend comme cachetons, même les insectes ne l'approche pas...



En fait, elle sont attirées par la bière. Et dès qu'elles s'approchent trop de Pharmacos, paf, elles tombent raides mortes. 

Finalement, c'est très pratique, un Pharmacos. On devrait tous avoir un Pharmacos à portée de main...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> [YOUTUBE_Le_pourquoi_du_comment_/YOUTUBE]





Pourrais pas avoir une gélule de ton sang ?


----------



## benkenobi (27 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai un tout petit zizi et beaucoup de poils, du coup on dirait que j'ai un maillot en fourrure... :rose: :rateau:

Alors je vote quoi ??


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Moi j'ai un tout petit zizi et beaucoup de poils, du coup on dirait que j'ai un maillot en fourrure... :rose: :rateau:
> 
> Alors je vote quoi ??



Trouve-toi d'abord un bon toubib.


----------



## benkenobi (27 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Trouve-toi d'abord un bon toubib.



Bah un bon barbier ferait aussi l'affaire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ouiiiiii vas'y , dis nous ton secret minceur



la dysenterie


----------



## vousti (28 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Moi j'ai un tout petit zizi et beaucoup de poils, du coup on dirait que j'ai un maillot en fourrure... :rose: :rateau:
> 
> Alors je vote quoi ??



ben justement y a ............a poils


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> héhéhé
> je n'ai pas changé de tour de taille  depuis l'adolescence, rien ,  ce qui fait rager certains qui eux s'épaississent et... sont parfois au régime
> ( pas moi)





kisbizz a dit:


> ouiiiiii vas'y , dis nous ton secret minceur





pascalformac a dit:


> Ca j'en sais rien, mais si je trouve je le vendrai -cher- très cher


J'ai eu le même problème jusqu'à ce que je prenne un vermifuge.







Depuis j'en ai fait un string ficelle.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Au taénia - les neiges du kikimangedetrop !


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Août 2008)

Chais pas vous, du côté de votre côte, si vous pardonnez la redondance, mais moi, c'est la première fois cette année que je remarque un truc horrib' : les jeunes filles, elles aussi se mettent au caleçon long. Si, si. C'est vrai, j'en ai vu. Pour cacher leurs formes trop ceci ou trop celà, je présume. Faut l'faire hein, quand même.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2008)

Ou alors c'est pour économiser les frais d'épilation.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ()c'est la première fois cette année que je remarque un truc horrib' : les jeunes filles, elles aussi se mettent au caleçon long.()




:mouais:
Voilà bien un accessoire de bain qui devrait être interdit, le caleçon long. 
:hein:
Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu pousser les garçons à adopter un tel accoutrement ?


Et tu nous dis que les filles s'y mettent !?
:hein:
Autant aller à la montagne


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Autant aller à la montagne


ou c'est  parfois pas terrible 
y a de ces combinaisons de ski , on se demande ce qui a bien pu se passer dans l'enfance du styliste pour pondre ca ( signe d'une sorte de haine du corps )
 ( et on peut aussi se demander ce  qui a bien pu se passer dans l'enfance des clients qui achetent )


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :mouais:
> Voilà bien un accessoire de bain qui devrait être interdit, le caleçon long.
> :hein:
> Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu pousser les garçons à adopter un tel accoutrement ?



Ah c'est sur que c'est pas aussi suggestif que le lycra panthère avec poutre apparente...


----------



## vleroy (1 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( et on peut aussi se demander ce  qui a bien pu se passer dans l'enfance des clients qui achetent )



ok ben me demande pas de te prêter la mienne cette année :hein:
T'iras à poil sous les flocons 

Casseur de rêve


----------



## macaronique (1 Août 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'ai voté "à poil" puisqu'il n'y a pas de choix pour les madames...


Moi j'ai voté moule-bite.


----------



## vleroy (1 Août 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Moi j'ai voté moule-bite.



c'est un espace masculin :style:
Sortez s'il vous plait 

_(enfin pas trop loin quand même...) _


----------



## benkenobi (1 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est un espace masculin :style:
> Sortez s'il vous plait
> 
> _(enfin pas trop loin quand même...) _



C'est vrai quoi, y'a que les hommes qui ont le droit de rentrer dans les espaces féminins !!
Pas l'inverse sinon où va-t-on ???


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah c'est sur que c'est pas aussi suggestif que le lycra panthère avec poutre apparente...



:love:

Mais je parlais aussi des filles*



aCLR a dit:


> ()
> Et tu nous dis que les filles s'y mettent !?
> ()



*Pour ceux que cela intéressent


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ok ben me demande pas de te prêter la mienne cette année :hein:


 ca me viendrait pas à l'idée



> T'iras à poil sous les flocons


ca me convient  fort bien
(contrairement à ce qu'on croit un roulé dans la neige après un sauna c'est très agréable)


benkenobi a dit:


> C'est vrai quoi, y'a que les hommes qui ont le droit de rentrer dans les espaces féminins !!
> Pas l'inverse sinon où va-t-on ???


Giiiiirls ! Fun time!  get you your strap ons ready !


----------



## macaronique (1 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est un espace masculin :style:
> Sortez s'il vous plait



Vous ne voulez pas voir une fille en moule-bite ?


----------



## benkenobi (1 Août 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Vous ne voulez pas voir une fille en moule-bite ?



Ça s'appelle un moule-clito pour les filles...



et je dis pourquoi pas... :love:


----------



## vleroy (2 Août 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Vous ne voulez pas voir une fille en moule-bite ?



oh, si le moule bite lui convient, c'est qu'en général, elle est plus large qu'elle est haute. Alors non


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Chais pas vous, du côté de votre côte, si vous pardonnez la redondance, mais moi, c'est la première fois cette année que je remarque un truc horrib' : les jeunes filles, elles aussi se mettent au caleçon long. Si, si. C'est vrai, j'en ai vu. Pour cacher leurs formes trop ceci ou trop celà, je présume. Faut l'faire hein, quand même.



Bah les traditions se perdent, chère petite madame...


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oh, si le moule bite lui convient, c'est qu'en général, elle est plus large qu'elle haute. Alors non



Oui. Ou alors c'est une Brésilienne, grande amatrice de promenade dans les bois...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Un maillot en hivers.


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un maillot en hivers.


Si c'est pour aller à la pistache OK, autrement c'est pas mon genre, je suis plutôt de ceux qui multiplient les couches afin de ne plus ressentir le froid sur leur peau&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

une seule suffit de nos jours, les couches sont bien absorbantes.


----------

